# Cubbing?



## lcharles (17 September 2012)

Hopefully going cubbing tomorrow - half 6 meet though  x 

I've been hunting lots of times but never been cubbing - don't really know why not! x I don't have a tweed jacket (have my eye on one in Countrywide though!!) so is it ok to wear my usual black one? I don't have to plait do i? Dont think i could get up much earlier to plait! And does my numnah have a be black? 

Can someone explain what generally happens at cubbing? I've been told its quieter than hunting and a slower pace, however last year a few people said cubbing had been better than hunting?! 

Oh, and do i have to wear a hairnet?


----------



## Bernster (17 September 2012)

There might be some (better) answers in the newbie section at the top of this forum, and I'd def call the hunt you're going out with as they will have more specific info.

But here's what I know - ratcatcher is correct (tweed with light coloured jodhs) but I think you'd get away with black jacket as long as you are smart.  Don't need to plait but need to be clean and tidy (you and horse).  I'd say yes to hairnet.  Numnah ideally should be dark - either black or brown.  

There are usually some non jumpers but depends on the hunt.  Generally also shorter and less frantic, with smaller fields than in the main season.  Lots of people use it as a good way to get fit and intro horse to hunting although again depends on hunt as some can be quite full on I think.

Oh, and green ribbon on tail if you or horse are newbies.  And try to keep to the back, stronger bit than usual, neck strap, face horse away from hounds, all that good stuff and more is on this forum somewhere!

Hope that helps and that you have a good day out.


----------



## meesha (17 September 2012)

check the weather report before deciding on your black coat - I personally would melt within minutes in mine but yours may be a lighter weight!  have fun.


----------



## Sherston (17 September 2012)

A black coat is not correct at all for cubbing (autumn hunting for PR), a tweed hacking jacket is, and is usable for other activities as well, i'd certainly recommend buying one.

Enjoy


----------



## paddy (18 September 2012)

I had some lovely advice either here or on SU a year or so ago when I went out for the first time.  It boiled down to no, a black jacket isn't correct for AH but you'll probably find everyone so friendly - just do the best you can.  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Welly (20 September 2012)

It is  a long time  since I have been AH but I thought it was tweed (ratcather) before the 1st of November and after 31 March, and black in between.


----------

